# Floating volunteer cops on the animas



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

The Durango Herald 07/21/2011 | Patrolling the Animas

Just when we thought we had removed all the pieces of shit from the river...the pictures in this article are priceless....from the color of duder's legs he 's not doing that much floating....who else feels the urge to fuck with these assholes who only now are just being taught ferry angles? I bet they don't hit the water until most of us have deemed it too low for river....are they gonna try to fuck with anyone with a cozy? This seems destined to fail from the start....or one of these mo fos is gonna drown....funny shit


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

poor guy isnt going to not write many citations with his oar out of the lock.....


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Mounties...? I'm from Canada. These guys are wanna be's...


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

how many times am I going to have to put my beer down to rescue these fools? 

For those that are not from the area, the mounties are volunteer law enforcement assistants- kinda like the old guys that drive around in jeeps with search and rescue plates...When you get too old, too fat or you've always been too damn incompetent to be a soul adventurer, you can always dawn the utility belt, the green shirt and go policin' The local mountme groups are in the middle of an internal split....the new group has decided to add river patrol as part of their services.....priceless!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Pigs can swim?


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

...and one more thought....

Can you imagine these gapers at this year's river parade. First, the cops always get hot and bothered in the paper pre-parade warning all participants about drinking...then they watch as hundreds of us celebrate the rio...if your cool-they're cool....

BUT- can you imagine the new recruits trying to police the parade in their gig bobs while it's flowing over 4000....I wonder why the outfitters think it's a good idea? I know your on the Buzz- let's hear the reason M to W, or Mountain Waters....


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Someone tell him to watch that downstream oar... popped an oar by the island? Really? No wonder they're staying above 9th st. At least the "usual" places below that will still be good to go.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

The river is the last place to make enemies because when shit hits the fan you need all the river friends you can muster up. These Mounties will learn this in a hurry when they fine out how unforgiving the rivers really are. Hopefully they will become part of the river community and have a positive effect. The first time a boater pulls their ass out of the drink they may think twice about what their real objectives are instead of just hassling us.


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

O crap don't let the cops in Steamboat see this...


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Someone needs to buy them a bunch or beret's.*

I think you could also come up with a cool patch for the service they are doing your community!!


----------



## durangloski (May 12, 2009)

The newspaper article says they will patrol from 32nd to 9th street. I guess we'll open the beers below Smelter. Sounds Good to me. 
Now.. the tubers do litter and usually need saving from their own drunkeness about once a week. The problem comes when the Tourista's from Texas mix with the drunk Tubers from Durango. It does not make good business. I really dont think this is going to help at all. In fact, I see more confrontations coming. Going to be entertainment for sure. I am going to sit on the river bank with a beer and watch the topless chics go by..


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Cops*

I like the Jet Ski PFD the guy is wearing, really setting a good example.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Those oar-rights are doing him a lot of good turned backwards as well...


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

hmmm- the title of that picture should be "ill-prepared"......


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

I've never seen an NRS that looks like that-what kind of raft is it?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Oar out of the oarlock, oar rights installed backwards, inappropriate PFD for whitewater and hand placement on the oars like he's recovering from a near mishap on Class I - II water. What kind of boat is that he's trying to row? It says NRS on it but looks like a cross between a Cabela's fisherman's special and a shredder. 

You'd think the outfitters helping sponsor this gig could've at least sent a guide down there to show them which end of the oar goes in the water.

The only thing that could make the photo more absurd would be if one of the guys in the boat behind him was raising a frosty one to the camera...

Here's hoping they use their authority wisely and don't just exacerbate the problem. Hopefully that's not the handle of a nightstick sticking up by his right side.

-AH


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

mr. compassionate said:


> I've never seen an NRS that looks like that-what kind of raft is it?


It's a fishing cataraft:

NRS GigBob Personal Fishing Watercraft at NRSweb.com


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

methinks Isiah didn't accidentally choose that pic....nice job vollies.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Durango.....Keeping the FUN in dysfunctional


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

The look on that guy's face is hilarious. This has shitshow written all over it.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

When I see the mustache on the cop wannabe this is who it think of.










hope they don't give em as many bullets as this guy got.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Here ya go.


----------



## RandyP (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey there was no call to muddy the name of Deputy Fife....Barney you still the MAN


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

*Officers to patrol river in rafts in La Plata County*

Officers to patrol river in rafts in La Plata County | AspenTimes.com

— The La Plata County Mounted Patrol has a new mission.

The mounties will be floating the Animas River looking for drunk rafters and giving out safety information.

The patrol was established after local property owners complained about littering, trespassing and drinking problems, according to the Durango Herald. 


Bummer this came to be...


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

The wakeboard/speedboat PFD with the leather pouch (looks like a camera string sticking out of it) attached made me laugh. Maybe they outta try to find some used wetsuits and spray tops, those guys try to do anything crazy (like grab an eddie) as ill-prepared as they are and a flip-n-swim is coming. What do copers drink from the booty if they are still on duty? I understand no helmets on flat water, but how does a LEO get passed insurance regs for that?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like they are stepping it up a bit after being mocked in this thread. :shock:


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Hahahaha... awesome.

They are still playthings though... 



mania said:


> Looks like they are stepping it up a bit after being mocked in this thread. :shock:


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

As a graduation gift from that intensive "5-hour safety program" I assume they all got O'Brien pfds and coozies embossed with their mounty team logo. From the looks of things, they should probably be called "floaties" instead. Team motto: "Beers down, toes up!"


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

almost as good as the last three...buford t


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't imagine this group hassling anyone beyond the obvious drunken shit show, but maybe I'm wrong.

And oar rights are never on backwards; he's simply opted not to use the training wheels. Other users of the boat may feel the need to re-install said training wheels.


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

Now, if the city has declared the river a recreational facility, then it sounds like me they are assuming liability for any incidents. Can't have it both ways.


----------



## kentuckyed (Jul 12, 2011)

Littering, trespassing and drinking aren't problems associated with the river but problems associated with individuals. It all comes down to education, starting at a very early age.


----------



## sc00ter (Jul 22, 2011)

don't tase me bro! 

leather pouch is for the taser?


----------



## sanjuanbum (May 27, 2008)

I have to say Im very disappointed in all of you buzzards. Ive seen you tear boaters APART for far less than this.

Look at this guy! you can do way better. Now get in there and make me laugh damn it!


----------



## billfish (Nov 22, 2009)

mountainjah said:


> The Durango Herald 07/21/2011 | Patrolling the Animas
> 
> Just when we thought we had removed all the pieces of shit from the river...the pictures in this article are priceless....from the color of duder's legs he 's not doing that much floating....who else feels the urge to fuck with these assholes who only now are just being taught ferry angles? I bet they don't hit the water until most of us have deemed it too low for river....are they gonna try to fuck with anyone with a cozy? This seems destined to fail from the start....or one of these mo fos is gonna drown....funny shit


 
i recognize that guy, he's one of those so called fly fishing guides from littleton. surprised he doesn't have a rod in his mouth.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I was jealous of you Durangutans to begin with. Now you got these new chew toys to F$%k with on tuesday afternoons. I'm moving.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

I would like to see these super douches catch me while I'm downing a six pack out of a bong while splatting the side of their cabellas fishing rig giving them the hang loose sign! Then again I've never been tased while in my playboat! Rodney king on the river! I can see the headlines now! Classic!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Why don't these types of groups do what they are good at, like volunteer search and rescue.

Previous Article: Typical Herald crap. Really only tells half the story.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

"No one man should have all that power..."

It's funny how they complain that their volunteer assignments are "long hours" and "thankless" Like these ass douches couldn't figure out another way to give back to the community...The mounties, La Plata SAR, they're just old boy clubs...very exclusive and mostly incompetent.

Interesting how statewide this group is seeking actual police powers...until then, antagonize these fuckers and then sue their asses....

sea hag- "Now, if the city has declared the river a recreational facility, then it sounds like me they are assuming liability for any incidents. Can't have it both ways."

That's an interesting perspective Seahag...wonder when we start signing waivers at 32nd?


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

sea hag said:


> Now, if the city has declared the river a recreational facility, then it sounds like me they are assuming liability for any incidents. Can't have it both ways.


Excellent observation. 

They have indeed inherited a shit ton of liability.

I give it two seasons tops before that little plan backfires.


----------



## 10grtkids (May 17, 2009)

*All part of Obama's "Jobs Bill" ??*


----------



## cake (Jun 21, 2011)

mountainjah said:


> "No one man should have all that power..."
> 
> It's funny how they complain that their volunteer assignments are "long hours" and "thankless" Like these ass douches couldn't figure out another way to give back to the community...The mounties, La Plata SAR, they're just old boy clubs...very exclusive and mostly incompetent.
> 
> ...


How did LPSAR get involved in this? What makes you say exclusive or incompetent? They and the Rangers work together on searches, but thats about it. I don't think many of the members take themselves as seriously as the Rangers do.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

cake said:


> How did LPSAR get involved in this? What makes you say exclusive or incompetent? They and the Rangers work together on searches, but thats about it. I don't think many of the members take themselves as seriously as the Rangers do.


I agree, there are many SAR professionals who don't take themselves seriously...that being said, how long have you been in DRO my friend? I've been in the SAR and guiding game in these parts for two decades and if you don't understand what I'm implying then you need to wipe the cake out of your eyes. Most SAR outfits have their A-team/dream team etc... And it's very exclusive and usually consists of the most competent players on the roster....but- have you ever seen a jeep posse or a collection of reserve ground pounders? because if you have, my comment would resonate with you....I think you're a newb and probably got saved by Butch Knowlton and co. And have a hero crush....this thread is about volunteer Mounties who present very much like those volunteers I've encountered for many years...I know there's plenty of good folks involved, myself included, but not sure you're experienced enough in these matters to call me out....Bottom line, do you really think a non-deputized volunteer is doing this work for anything other than an ego stroke? Can you image all the greAt opportunities that exist to give back to this community that do not involve direct confrontation with your neighbors? It's not about safety...it's about legislating and policing the fun out of this once great mountain hamlet.


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

pinemnky13 said:


> Pigs can swim?


Well, the pink four legged ones that are a tasty part of breakfast can.

Haven't you seen Lonesome Dove? Crossed a dozen rivers on the way to Montana!

Don't know about these hogs though.


----------



## cake (Jun 21, 2011)

mountainjah said:


> I agree, there are many SAR professionals who don't take themselves seriously...that being said, how long have you been in DRO my friend? I've been in the SAR and guiding game in these parts for two decades and if you don't understand what I'm implying then you need to wipe the cake out of your eyes. Most SAR outfits have their A-team/dream team etc... And it's very exclusive and usually consists of the most competent players on the roster....but- have you ever seen a jeep posse or a collection of reserve ground pounders? because if you have, my comment would resonate with you....I think you're a newb and probably got saved by Butch Knowlton and co. And have a hero crush....this thread is about volunteer Mounties who present very much like those volunteers I've encountered for many years...I know there's plenty of good folks involved, myself included, but not sure you're experienced enough in these matters to call me out....Bottom line, do you really think a non-deputized volunteer is doing this work for anything other than an ego stroke? Can you image all the greAt opportunities that exist to give back to this community that do not involve direct confrontation with your neighbors? It's not about safety...it's about legislating and policing the fun out of this once great mountain hamlet.


Don't be so defensive, I wasn't calling you out. I've been in DRO a little under a year, and I thought I was asking what were legitimate questions coming from someone who hasn't had much exposure to multiple "sides" of these local organizations. I don't see how you've concluded that I have a hero crush just because I asked for further clarification. 

You're right that I can see them doing it for the ego stroke, with maybe a small handful believing that they're doing it for the good of the community. And you're right that most SAR teams have their preferred A-Team, that's fine with me- I still get my pro-deal discounts either way.


----------

